# USDA Forest Service Officer shot and killed while on duty



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 7, 2010)

http://www.13wmaz.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=75897&catid=153

Was it really an accident? :monkey:


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 8, 2010)

StumpStomper said:


> http://www.13wmaz.com/news/local/story.aspx?storyid=75897&catid=153
> 
> Was it really an accident? :monkey:





Maybe but i dont think so


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 8, 2010)

I know alot of people around here who don't like those guys.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 8, 2010)

same around here


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 8, 2010)

Might have to do with their "I'm God attidute"...


----------



## slowp (Mar 8, 2010)

WidowMaker said:


> Might have to do with their "I'm God attidute"...



What's an attidute? Whatever it is, it is no justification for killing *anybody.* I think your "attidute" is deplorable.


----------



## BuddhaKat (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh man, that's tragic. So sad.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 8, 2010)

that is nothing out of the ordinary. guys are killing each other every day out east during deer season......

thats why they have restricted deer killing back east to muzzle, bow, or shot gun slug...............

Dumb asses get too sauced & go thinking the guy walking through the woods is a 14 pt buck..

Stupid mindless drunks. . . .

They give mindfull drunks a bad name..


----------



## WidowMaker (Mar 8, 2010)

slowp said:


> What's an attidute? Whatever it is, it is no justification for killing *anybody.* I think your "attidute" is deplorable.



===

Didn't say it was... and what you think neither surpises me nor concerns me...


----------



## Bur Oak (Mar 9, 2010)

My thoughts and prayers go out to the wife, child and family left behind by this tragic situation.


----------



## Burvol (Mar 9, 2010)

056 kid said:


> that is nothing out of the ordinary. guys are killing each other every day out east during deer season......
> 
> thats why they have restricted deer killing back east to muzzle, bow, or shot gun slug...............
> 
> ...



Mindfull drunks. Funny chit Maynard. What unit do you want to put in for deer? I have never shot a mulie, all blacktails....I'm thinking down in the SE corner of the state. Nice country around the Owyhee area. Rugged as hell! I got an extra rifle too. Not sure if I'm gonna have time to go archery for elk or not, at home with our big fat, Roosevelts.


----------



## wvlogger (Mar 10, 2010)

056 kid said:


> that is nothing out of the ordinary. guys are killing each other every day out east during deer season......
> 
> thats why they have restricted deer killing back east to muzzle, bow, or shot gun slug...............
> 
> ...



YEAH


----------



## ihookem (Mar 11, 2010)

This is very strange, but sometimes it happens. A guy in Wisconsin shot a woman walking her dog years back. He said he saw a deer walking behind some brush piles and figured when it came out the other side he'd shoot. The woman walking her dog further back in the same direction and as soon as she came out he shot. There was a deer there say 50 yds and a woman 75 yds in the same direction. I think this is how the story went. Very sad. Also, I don't know why the warden was out there sneaking up on yote hunters. How restrictive can yote hunting possibly be that he had to sneak up on them. Not like they were spearing spawning sturgeon or netting muskies. I had a warden sneak up on me while bow hunting right at closing, seeing something in the brush, surely it was a deer I stayed put. Why get down from your bow stand and spook deer? After a few minutes after closing he runs up to give me a ticket for "hunting after hours" You see some wardens don't want the law enforced, they just want to give out tickets and bother people cause some think we are guilty until we prove we are not. I have proved my innocents and they have walked away with a grudge cause they "couldn't prove I was up to something".Maybe with all their policies they should have one more. Walk up to hunters and make sure they are in compliance, if they are not, give them a ticket or reminder, if they are in compliance the warden should have respect and be on their way. This big brother is watching has gone way to far. If they want respectful hunters they need to lead by example. Want hunters to obey? Show them a little trust, until they get caught.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Mar 11, 2010)

Interesting comment made on that article:




> User Image
> coyotemaster wrote:
> I am an owner of night vision equipment and I hunt coyotes at night. My son and I did an experiment last night. He went down range with my night vision goggles and looked at him with my night vision scope. When I turned on the infrared illuminator and looked at him, the googles lit up like a coyotes eyes. It literally gave me chill bumps. If this agent was on his hands and knees as reported, I can see how anyone could make this mistake. This is generation 3 military grade night vision, not cheap junk. These hunters were calling coyotes, they were expecting a predator to come to their position. When this officer approached them on his hands and knees, as reported, he looked to be the same height as a coyote. It was a terrible tradgedy and ACCIDENT,not murder or manslaughter. God be with both families.




I didn't see anything in the article about the officer crawling, so it looks like there are other articles out there.



BTW, there is no such thing as a "mindful" drunk. Getting drunk is a mindless thing to do.


----------



## 056 kid (Mar 11, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> BTW, there is no such thing as a "mindful" drunk. Getting drunk is a mindless thing to do.



So you are calling allmost every college student in America mindless? haha that might be a true statement. . .


----------



## treedogg (Mar 28, 2010)

IF YOU CAN'T TELL WHAT YOUR SHOOTING AT DON'T SHOOT!! if you pull the trigger YOU ARE responsible for what ever you hit. anything short of this is BULL####!!


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2010)

treedogg said:


> IF YOU CAN'T TELL WHAT YOUR SHOOTING AT DON'T SHOOT!! if you pull the trigger YOU ARE responsible for what ever you hit. anything short of this is BULL####!!


:agree2:That's the only answer right there. I do feel for the guys family.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 28, 2010)

I fail to see how a vertical target looks like a horizontal target even at night they said he had night vision and the rangers eyes reflected is that right will it do that?


----------



## walexa07 (Mar 28, 2010)

Read the comments below the article.........one coyote hunter did a test with his night vision equipment with his son and said it looked exactly like a coyote's eyes. 

I agree that you should never pull a trigger w/o knowing for sure what you are shooting at..........but if you are night hunting, unless the moon is out you are probably many times only looking at eyes. 

I think this whole deal is tragic, but I believe it is possible that the shooter did not purposely kill the ranger. JMHO.

Waylan


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 28, 2010)

walexa07 said:


> Read the comments below the article.........one coyote hunter did a test with his night vision equipment with his son and said it looked exactly like a coyote's eyes.
> 
> I agree that you should never pull a trigger w/o knowing for sure what you are shooting at..........but if you are night hunting, unless the moon is out you are probably many times only looking at eyes.
> 
> ...



betting they will get some safety clothing for night time now be hard to claim its a coyote if they are wearing a lite or a glowstick or something.


----------



## treedogg (Mar 28, 2010)

walexa07 said:


> I agree that you should never pull a trigger w/o knowing for sure what you are shooting at..........but if you are night hunting, unless the moon is out you are probably many times only looking at eyes.
> 
> I think this whole deal is tragic, but I believe it is possible that the shooter did not purposely kill the ranger. JMHO.
> 
> Waylan



there are no IFs, ANDs OR BUTs when pulling a trigger....until you recognize this fact you should not be hunting/handling guns. my parents taught me this lesson at a very young age as i will my child.


devin


----------



## ryan_marine (Mar 28, 2010)

I didn't read where anyone was crawling on the ground. But IR night vission goggles do make other sources of IR light up really bright. Look like coyote eyes I doubt it. They should of been able to see the body of the yote before pulling the trigger. This is truely sad event.

Ray


----------



## ckliff (Mar 28, 2010)

Not a hunter myself, so wasn't going to comment at first, but...

If you go out at night, in an area where you know folks are hunting, it seems you would want to take extra precautions. Simply relying on the other guy to do the right thing & not make a mistake doesn't cut it.

Same with driving. You need to expect the other guy to do something stupid and plan ahead for it. Just cuz the turn signal is on doesn't mean he won't go straight ahead.

Plan & act on what the other guy MIGHT do, not what he SHOULD do.


----------



## treedogg (Mar 28, 2010)

ckliff said:


> Not a hunter myself, so wasn't going to comment at first, but...
> 
> If you go out at night, in an area where you know folks are hunting, it seems you would want to take extra precautions. Simply relying on the other guy to do the right thing & not make a mistake doesn't cut it.
> 
> ...



so i take it you still have an underground bunker 'case those commies push the button...


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 28, 2010)

treedogg said:


> so i take it you still have an underground bunker 'case those commies push the button...


I might!


----------



## treedogg (Mar 28, 2010)

to all


----------



## teatersroad (Mar 28, 2010)

Burvol said:


> Mindfull drunks. Funny chit Maynard. What unit do you want to put in for deer? I have never shot a mulie, all blacktails....I'm thinking down in the SE corner of the state. Nice country around the Owyhee area. Rugged as hell! I got an extra rifle too. Not sure if I'm gonna have time to go archery for elk or not, at home with our big fat, Roosevelts.



Don't put in for Ochoco deer, Good on Ochoco Archery Elk though. Look into Chesnimnus. But you're right, nothing more beautiful the the SE corner.

Leading into saying.. I think it was a tragic accident, but no one is relieved from having to identify their target. My prayers for the family.


----------



## splittah (Mar 28, 2010)

As I understand it, if you kill anyone hunting, you are at fault, period. You MUST know your target and anything beyond. If you are not 100% sure, you do not shoot, it's that simple.

How on earth could anyone mistake a persons eyes for an animal that would be on all 4's? Last I knew a coyote is not 5 or 6 feet tall..

Seems to me this hunter will most likely be charged and eventually found guilty of manslaughter. Even if it is involuntary, most likely, depending on the state laws will see some amount of jail time.


----------



## joesawer (Mar 29, 2010)

splittah said:


> As I understand it, if you kill anyone hunting, you are at fault, period. You MUST know your target and anything beyond. If you are not 100% sure, you do not shoot, it's that simple.
> 
> How on earth could anyone mistake a persons eyes for an animal that would be on all 4's? Last I knew a coyote is not 5 or 6 feet tall..
> 
> Seems to me this hunter will most likely be charged and eventually found guilty of manslaughter. Even if it is involuntary, most likely, depending on the state laws will see some amount of jail time.





Not sayin it was justified. But what if the ranger was on his knees or sitting or laying down.


----------



## teatersroad (Mar 29, 2010)

joesawer said:


> Not sayin it was justified. But what if the ranger was on his knees or sitting or laying down.



Bless him. But I gotta say, to go spying on folk, knowned to be armed, in the dark even. Is that asking for good? He may have been _right_, but that doesn't mean it wasn't foolhardy


----------



## Meadow Beaver (Mar 29, 2010)

If it was somehow the rangers fault by putting himself at risk and knowning it, I hate to say it but Darwinism did it's job then. Maybe if he wasn't quiet he would still be alive, he may have scared the guys target away, but he wouldn't be died.


----------



## stevohut (Apr 8, 2010)

*ranger shooting*

Bloody rednecks will shoot at anything that moves. Shoot first ask questions later. The USA needs better gun control laws and obviously mandatory hunters training courses. Just because you can walk and chew gum at the same time doesn't mean you should get a hunting license.


----------

